# National



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2009)

hola, creo que la empresa de la que hablare es hoy national instruments.

hace tiempo para mi national era los cis CD40xx o incluso los COP8 que fue mi primer linea de micros.........me cagaron por que las dejaron de lado .
http://www.national.com/analog

en fin, national semiconductores era para mi "la empresa" .

pero ahora veo que aparece mucho de national como software, para no se que de captura y manejo de información, instrumentacion y no se que .
me llega a veces algo a uno de mis mails, y lo borro por que no entiendo nada y no tengo tiempo.

asi que abro este tema para ver si alguien me (nos ) puede aclarar :
¿que es eso ???

es national semiconductores ???
que es lo que ofrece ?????

puede ser un mundo de posibilidades que uno por ser medio pavo aumentado por no saber ingles se lo esta perdiendo ?.

a cualquiera que tenga paciencia en explicar un poco el tema se le agradecera muchisimo.

saludos


----------



## algp (Sep 6, 2009)

El enlace que pones corresponde a National Semiconductors.

Los mails que describen supongo que corresponden a National Instruments.
Por lo que veo hay pagina en español tambien: http://www.ni.com/products/esa/

No tengo idea si ambas empresas estaran emparentadas en alguna forma. No veo en su pagina web algo que lo confirme.

Del resto no puedo decirte si sus productos seran realmente interesantes para electronicos, supongo que en algunos casos tal vez.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 6, 2009)

Tengo entendido que National Instruments y National Semiconductors son dos diferentes empresas que no tienen nada ninguna relación.
National Semiconductors, desarrolla semiconductores, es decir, circuitos integrados. National Instruments, desarrolla principalmente software (como el clásico Electronic Workbench, también llamado Multisim, o también  labVIEW, por ejemplo), aunque también desarrolla hardware para usar con sus programas, como por ejemplo módulos de adquisición de datos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2009)

Efectivamente.. son 2 empresas diferentes... una de fabricacion de semiconductores y la otra en fabricacion de sistemas de adquisicion y control de datos por computador...


----------



## vmmq (Sep 7, 2009)

Que tal, soy nuevo en este foro y aunque no soy un profesional en el campo de la electrónica, esta me apasiona, estoy trabajando actualmente en el desarrollo de algunos proyectos. En fin de National Instruments tengo algo de conocimiento ya que trabajo con algunos de sus sistemas, para empezar no es la misma empresa que National semiconductors, National Instruments desarrolla software y equipos para trabajar con ellos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2009)

les agradezco las explicaciones.
un saludo


----------



## Alex flores (Jun 20, 2010)

Saludos, alquien me puede indicar donde puedo hallar informacion acerca de los cop8sac720 ?
o donde puedo adquirir el programador (hardware interface) el software de lectura o de escritura ?
es posible regrabar estos microcontroladores ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2010)

hola, es con la linea que inicie yo..........por desgacia la empres anational los dejo bastante de lado.
fijate si ves que los conseguiras seguro, yo trabaje con los OTP y supe que tenian una linea flash ....pero no la actualizaban.

es mas, en mi pais (argentina) hace años vi que el kit de programacion una empres alo liquidaba.

no tengo idea en tu pais onde se consiguen, pero fijate si te conviene darles mucha bola por lo que te puse al principio.
national no les da mucha bola comercialmente.


----------

